# Messed up and bought a select grade brisket



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Like a dummy I really did not do my research until after I bought it and I see I should have gotten at least a choice one. I am reading for select since there is not as much fat you have to cook it at a higher temp and for a shorter period of time? I wanted to do 200 deg for this 12 lber- is this choice vs select that big of a deal? 
I for sure am going to foil it- any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Not sure about the hotter/faster. I'd cook it low and slow and if you see it drying out wrap it.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

You could boil it for a couple of days to get it tender.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

glenbo said:


> You could boil it for a couple of days to get it tender.


LOL- hope it does not come to that!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I do not buy in to this choice or select for general smoking, my rule of thumb is always 1 hour per pound plus 2 hours @ 225-250*

So give yourself 12-14 hours and it will be moist and tender.

Fast and hot does not work in the brisket world IMHO.

John


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

jtburf said:


> Fast and hot does not work in the brisket world IMHO.


We've cooked briskets with good results in about half our regular time. There's even competition guys that will cook them in 5-6 hours. It's not my preferred method, but the it's not unheard of. In fact, Myron Mixon likes to cook his hot and fast.

I'd stick with low and slow and it will still turn out good. Just don't overcook because it won't be as forgiving. If you have any worries, inject with something with some oil or other fat in it. That should help it out.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

jtburf said:


> I do not buy in to this choice or select for general smoking, my rule of thumb is always 1 hour per pound plus 2 hours @ 225-250*
> 
> So give yourself 12-14 hours and it will be moist and tender.
> 
> ...


I've had good luck with both. Some have more meat some have more fat, but they all cook out tender.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

jtburf said:


> I do not buy in to this choice or select for general smoking, my rule of thumb is always 1 hour per pound plus 2 hours @ 225-250*
> 
> So give yourself 12-14 hours and it will be moist and tender.
> 
> ...


 Will do- I will post up a report Sunday. Appreciate the info guys! 
I did inject it last night with 4 cups beef stock, lil worch., lil rub and 2 sticks of melted butter.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Hydrocat said:


> Will do- I will post up a report Sunday. Appreciate the info guys!
> I did inject it last night with 4 cups beef stock, lil worch., lil rub and 2 sticks of melted butter.


Sounds good. I'm also smoking a select grade brisket today. We'll see how she turns out.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

we have to use slect sometimes when we can't get the size we like to cook (10-12#'s), we have been rubbing them down with a slurry of rub mixed with pineaple juice with worchestire sauce, and zesty italian salad dressing. we put them in an igloo and keep ice on them for 3 days to keep them cool and they have been turning out good. I think in essence what happens as the ice melts it makes a watery solution and we are actully brining the briskets. we usually do 26- to 30 at a time. smoke them at around 225 to 250 for 6hrs then wrap in alum foil and cook at same temp until they fork done.

good luck


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

That sounds really good Trout-

A little worried- I wrapped it at 165 and she hit 205 after exactly 12 hrs; a little fast for a 12 lbr and I never had the heat over 250- most of the smoke at 220. 

Got her wrapped up now in the yeti -will find out this afternoon!


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

After "perfecting" my "technique" with Choice briskets, I accidentally bought a Select. The flavor was the same, but it wasn't quite as tender as my Choice, or especially my Certified Angus Choice ones were. Chow down, embrace the difference, don't do it again!


----------



## Jeff Dean (Jan 4, 2005)

Hydrocat said:


> That sounds really good Trout-
> 
> A little worried- I wrapped it at 165 and she hit 205 after exactly 12 hrs; a little fast for a 12 lbr and I never had the heat over 250- most of the smoke at 220.
> 
> Got her wrapped up now in the yeti -will find out this afternoon!


Hope you checked it for tender before you pulled it. The temp should be used as a guide only. Should feel like warm butter!


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

It felt like a big tub of jello! It stayed in the cooler wrapped and covered for 4 hrs (I kept the temp monitored internally). I was pretty happy with the finished product and there were hardly any leftovers. I was in charge of brisket tacos for a driveway party last night and it was a hit. 

I have only done a few briskets and this was my best, but still no bark? I'm thinking next time get the higher grade and do not foil for the entire smoke. 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Hmmm- the pics look dry, (I need a better cell camera), but it was super juicy!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

jtburf said:


> I do not buy in to this choice or select for general smoking, my rule of thumb is always 1 hour per pound plus 2 hours @ 225-250*
> 
> So give yourself 12-14 hours and it will be moist and tender.
> 
> ...


Your cooking one brisket at 225 to 250 for 12 to 14hrs.? Thats just over cooking it in my opinion.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Well mine came out great!


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Looks great jmack!


----------



## CJ Land (Apr 30, 2014)

Hydrocat said:


> It felt like a big tub of jello! It stayed in the cooler wrapped and covered for 4 hrs (I kept the temp monitored internally). I was pretty happy with the finished product and there were hardly any leftovers. I was in charge of brisket tacos for a driveway party last night and it was a hit.
> 
> I have only done a few briskets and this was my best, but still no bark? I'm thinking next time get the higher grade and do not foil for the entire smoke.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!


Good smoke ring. Your bark comes from your rub and how much you apply. Are you using a dry rub?


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Appreciate it! Yep on the dry rub- I have dried a couple of different ones, but just over the counter. This was Earl Campbells rub. Any recommendations that will really crust up?


----------



## CJ Land (Apr 30, 2014)

I use Texas BBQ rub. Any dry rub will work, just make a good paste with worcestershire sauce.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

I use Texas BBQ Rub also.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Hydrocat said:


> Appreciate it! Yep on the dry rub- I have dried a couple of different ones, but just over the counter. This was Earl Campbells rub. Any recommendations that will really crust up?


Put it on more heavily. Check the salt content so that its not overwhelming but probably double up on the rest of your spices.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Can you find the texas bbq rub local or do you get it online?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great. Great smoke ring. Congrats!


----------



## Jeff Dean (Jan 4, 2005)

fin&feather said:


> Can you find the texas bbq rub local or do you get it online?


It is made in the Houston area, I believe Stafford. I get it mailed to the house, but I heard you can pick it up at an office or something.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Fishdaze said:


> I use Texas BBQ Rub also.


X3....best over the counter rub I have used!!!


----------

